
Members of D.C. National Guard have tested positive for coronavirus - tosh
https://twitter.com/axios/status/1270521059670818818
======
pwg
The tweet links to this page:

[https://www.axios.com/dc-national-guard-
coronavirus-995a03c8...](https://www.axios.com/dc-national-guard-
coronavirus-995a03c8-1cb5-4a46-a362-2168a9bea14d.html)

